# Nib/feed problem



## scotian12 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a customer coming back tomorrow for a problem with the nib/ feed on a Statesman Fountain pen....This is how the customer describes the problem... "I have a recurrence of the thing that happened when I was trying it out for the first time at your house - the nib unit has loosened and the black housing is no longer flush with the barrel, and I can't push it back in."    When I was first getting the pen set up for him to try writing, the feed/nib was loose and I tightened it up. He has used 3 ink cartridges in two weeks. Is it possible he is pushing the feed out when inserting the cartridge? Thanks for any advice you can provide. Darrell Eisner


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

Darrell, its possible but not likely, I would change the feed and housing out as I've found that on the kit pens the feed will on some be milled slightly off, I think that will solve the problem.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you very much Roy. He was here this morning and we got the pen corrected to his satisfaction. regards Darrell


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 15, 2012)

WHEW !!!


----------

